# NBD Redsub Coliseum 5 string blue burl burst



## Corporial Bodies (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi guys thought I post my first bass.

Now to be honest I wasn't expecting much, but I am pleasantly surprised.

Straight out the box the intonation was spot on and the action was great for me, just how I like it to be, however there were a few issues. The frets had what I can only describe as corrosion on them and the body and head stock had wax marks on the finish. The finish on the neck isn't to great, and is a little ruff towards body, but that's just being picky, it's still perfectly fine to play and the neck is quite a nice shape and slim. The tuners and very cheap but the whole instrument stays in tune fine so can't complain really. 
Once I polished the frets up with my dremel, it played awesome. Haven't had chance to plugin yet, but gonna upgrade the pickups and pre amp anyways.
Over all I'm impressed, stays nicely in tune at drop G and plays well














20210215_223414



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 15, 2021


















20210216_003111



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 15, 2021


















20210216_003159



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 15, 2021


















20210215_223134



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 15, 2021


----------



## lewis (Feb 16, 2021)

Corporial Bodies said:


> Hi guys thought I post my first bass.
> 
> Now to be honest I wasn't expecting much, but I am pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...



my Coliesum 6 had the exact same issues as yours. But i love mine too. Super straight neck out the box.
plays great


----------



## ikarus (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice. Mine was complete carbage and i had to send it back. It was from an earlier batch though...


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Feb 16, 2021)

@lewis did you get the darkglass preamp for yours?


----------



## lewis (Feb 16, 2021)

Corporial Bodies said:


> @lewis did you get the darkglass preamp for yours?


Im going to yeah.
Havent had the spare money for anything gear related for a while as Im renovating the house


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Feb 16, 2021)

Ahh ok bud, I should be getting one next week if everything goes to plan, will report back when installed.


----------



## lewis (Feb 16, 2021)

Corporial Bodies said:


> Ahh ok bud, I should be getting one next week if everything goes to plan, will report back when installed.


Thats amazing!

Try and get some pictures that document the install!?
I suck with guitar electronics and it would be really helpful for me to follow haha.


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Feb 16, 2021)

Sure no problems will do


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 17, 2021)

I feel like the bottom horn fits better on the 5 string


----------



## Omzig (Feb 17, 2021)

I just got one of these as b-stock impuse buy with all the same issues as your (neck was listed as "Fake" roasted maple,but i think it's real roasted looking at the neck screw holes) strange that it was just £148 delivered when they had ones with split headstocks at £199...gave it a good clean up and a polish and its pretty good, needs a few dead/high spots sorting on the G at 12-14th, but apart from that it's great,if i was being OTT id say the G string saddle is about 0.75mm out of space  worst thing is as you said are the tuners ,mine tune up ok but have some nasty slack if you need to bring them down....might get a set from ali for about £20 or i might just drop it back onsale now ive decided to keep my B-quad bass.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 21, 2021)

Omzig said:


> ...might get a set from ali for about £20 or i might just drop it back onsale now ive decided to keep my B-quad bass.



wouldnt those just be the same tuners that are on there now?


----------



## Omzig (Feb 23, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> wouldnt those just be the same tuners that are on there now?



Nope the wilko/guyker open backed ones even at £20 a set from ali are way better than the shitty ones on these redsubs


----------



## lewis (Feb 23, 2021)

Omzig said:


> Nope the wilko/guyker open backed ones even at £20 a set from ali are way better than the shitty ones on these redsubs



The Guyker ones of these (Wilko) in chrome I bought from Aliexpress are INFINITELY better on my bass than the stock tuners so well said.


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Feb 24, 2021)

OK so got the upgrades today, here's some pics of the parts, @lewis the darkglass preamp looks pretty simple to install, gonna use much of the preexisting wire so it should be a breeze to install.












20210224_182518



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 24, 2021


















20210224_182804



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 24, 2021


















20210224_182832



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 24, 2021


















20210224_183501



__ Corporial Bodies
__ Feb 24, 2021


----------



## odibrom (Feb 24, 2021)

I use those kind of PCB green connectors on my wirings. They are left afloat inside the caivites, but since I use plain core wire and my cavities are usually crowded, they stay put. These connectors are super useful for either swap pickups, swiches and other components without soldering.


----------



## lewis (Feb 24, 2021)

Corporial Bodies said:


> OK so got the upgrades today, here's some pics of the parts, @lewis the darkglass preamp looks pretty simple to install, gonna use much of the preexisting wire so it should be a breeze to install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap thanks for this. That wiring diagram is great and this looks super simple. Also looks like I could use this no problem with EMG pickups!!!!!

thats awesome.
Cant wait for some clips and pics of this finished bro!. Going to be incredible.

Thanks again for the pics of all the TC stuff


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Feb 24, 2021)

It's ok bud, when I install it I'll take some more.


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Mar 3, 2021)

OK so pickups and preamp installed. @lewis sorry bud forgot to take more pics, got annoyed and forgot. Basically when you install the preamp you are going to have to widen the holes for the pots as they are ever so slightly, annoying so, wider than the pre drilled holes. Luckily I had some small jewellery files to hand, and didn't take to long. The pickups fell into place fine. Connecting the preamp up was easy af, it's just a case of poking in the wires into the right holes and screwing it down.
As for sounds I do really like the combo of the aguilar dcb and the darkglass tone capsule, I don't miss the treble control, and totally understand why it's not there. One thing I have found super important with this combo is, pickup height. The pickups seem super sensitive to pickup height. When they were first installed I was a bit disappointed as they did sound, to me anyways, very weak. I was having to turn up the level on my interface to get a decent signal. However once I adjusted the height everything was back to normal. Wiring wise I'm using the same one volume, one blend.
Currently using neural dsp parallax plugin and it sounds killer. Sounds a lot better than the darkglass neural dsp plugin. Seems everything the darkglass plugin can do the parallax does better. Just mu opinion though.


----------



## lewis (Mar 3, 2021)

Corporial Bodies said:


> OK so pickups and preamp installed. @lewis sorry bud forgot to take more pics, got annoyed and forgot. Basically when you install the preamp you are going to have to widen the holes for the pots as they are ever so slightly, annoying so, wider than the pre drilled holes. Luckily I had some small jewellery files to hand, and didn't take to long. The pickups fell into place fine. Connecting the preamp up was easy af, it's just a case of poking in the wires into the right holes and screwing it down.
> As for sounds I do really like the combo of the aguilar dcb and the darkglass tone capsule, I don't miss the treble control, and totally understand why it's not there. One thing I have found super important with this combo is, pickup height. The pickups seem super sensitive to pickup height. When they were first installed I was a bit disappointed as they did sound, to me anyways, very weak. I was having to turn up the level on my interface to get a decent signal. However once I adjusted the height everything was back to normal. Wiring wise I'm using the same one volume, one blend.
> Currently using neural dsp parallax plugin and it sounds killer. Sounds a lot better than the darkglass neural dsp plugin. Seems everything the darkglass plugin can do the parallax does better. Just mu opinion though.



As if its that easy. Thats awesome. Good news about sorting the pickup out.

If you have any songs/Youtube channel showcasing any of this you want to plug, get it up!
Would love to hear clips of this beast in action.


----------



## Hexer (Apr 12, 2021)

Those basses look mighty fine for such cheap instruments


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Apr 12, 2021)

Honestly there really not bad for the money, new pickups and preamp make all the difference.


----------



## Hexer (Apr 12, 2021)

The specs, apart from the generic electronics, look pretty cool. I wonder how much drop in quality and feel it would be from my Esh Stinger or Spector Legend Classic.
.... and if I'd even need such a thing... but well, "need" and instruments... we all know how those relate...


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Apr 13, 2021)

Lol, don't get me wrong at the price point you get what you pay for, but the neck is nice and thin and It does the job that I need it to.


----------



## Hexer (Apr 13, 2021)

Corporial Bodies said:


> Lol, don't get me wrong at the price point you get what you pay for, but the neck is nice and thin and It does the job that I need it to.


Whats your exact job description for it? Just tracking some low tuned bass lines for your guitar tracks basically?

It would definitely be cool to play around with but on the other hand... I don't really play lower than A and my main bass (the Esh Stinger I) only is in A standard because my band play 6-strings in D standard and I found the low A more useful than another higher string. Personally, I'd probably be in B standard if that wasn't the case. I think the A would be better on a multiscale but it's also not "bad" and I love my bass overall, so....

btw: which PUs did you put in it?


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Apr 13, 2021)

Yeah I just use it for tracking, I tune to drop G with a 155 on the G, it holds it tuning very well considering how bad the machine heads are, pups wise I have the aguilar dcb g4's installed which fit nicely and a dark glass tone capsule pre amp, I also use the neural dsp parallax plugin for tracking


----------



## Hexer (Apr 13, 2021)

I'd be tempted to try throwing Fishmans in with their matching electronics but then again: what would I even use it for? lol it's definitely a cool thing, especially for the price. I just think it would be more of a "nice to have" for me in the end.... But, you know.... GAS...... lol


----------



## mark domestic bliss (Jul 22, 2022)

I have one of these im about to whack a amusing set of strings on for an attempt at some e0 action ......anyone have a link to some cheap but at least useable tuners as this is the one part other than pickups [which im sorting later] that really lets it down
really do love my 6 string hopeing il start using it alot more once i got her set up in eaeadg


----------

